# Happy 8 month birthday Luna!



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

8 months old yesterday weighing 43 lbs!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Almost looks like that picture of the " meth lab ".
Ever see it?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

william williamson said:


> Here it is


Haha yep I've seen that! up: Too much flirt pole and this is the face she makes upruns:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw the up ear, and I immidiatelY thought your dog found your meth, lol
J/k


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

william williamson said:


> I saw the up ear, and I immidiatelY thought your dog found your meth, lol
> J/k


No meth for me!.....only Hydro :doggy:


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha YES with the 'dro lol

Happy Birthday Luna Blue!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy 8th month birthday Luna-Blue! BTW, I like your ears just the way they are.

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I love Luna's blaze! Luna's looking REALLY good Blake---tired dog is a happy dog.  Good to see the Squishy Face toy dirty hehe

edit: just noticed Luna's damn near symmetrical chest markings, AWESOME!!!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone and thanks Joe yes I LOVE her ears the way they are! Couldn't imagine her with them cropped, I'd have nothing to pull on 

:cheers: Matt! I never really noticed how uniform and symmetrical her markings are!

Here's some more. 118 degrees yesterday. It's just ridiculous.

These were taken from my Galaxy S4 HDMI 13mp camera. The camera on this phone is pretty ridic. Takes 1080P videos too!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Aw, she's super adorable. Happy birthday to her.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy BDAy girl!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Pink you may be able to answer this, do you notice how high her chest is as compared to say Torques or all lot of other bullys that seem stalkier and lower to the ground? I always assumed those where more of an English bully line as opposed to an American Bully breed-wise. Her front legs are also skinnier and longer obviously due to the high chest. Her hind legs to me seem perfect.

What I'm asking is, is this a genetics thing? A bloodline thing? A conditioning thing?


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Eh, I'm trying to understand what you mean here, lol. When you say high in the chest, do you mean shallow? As in a lack of depth?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

william williamson said:


> Here it is


bahahahaha!! That's hilarious!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Pink said:


> Eh, I'm trying to understand what you mean here, lol. When you say high in the chest, do you mean shallow? As in a lack of depth?


Haha no her actual chest is pronounced I'm meaning her chest is higher up from the ground, her legs are longer.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Haha no her actual chest is pronounced I'm meaning her chest is higher up from the ground, her legs are longer.


So you pretty much just mean she's looks leggier and finer-boned compared to other bullies, and are asking if that itself is due to genetics, bloodline, or conditioning?

I think her being narrow chested (compared to other bullies) gives the impression that her legs are longer, therefore giving the impression that her chest is higher off the ground.

That's a genetics thing, and could also be an age thing to an extent. I guess "thickness" could be considered a bloodline thing as well, since some bloodlines run thicker dogs than others.

I'm sorry. It's late here.. lmao. If that's not right, I give up!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Happy birthday to Luna-Blue....sweet looking girl!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Pink said:


> So you pretty much just mean she's looks leggier and finer-boned compared to other bullies, and are asking if that itself is due to genetics, bloodline, or conditioning?
> 
> I think her being narrow chested (compared to other bullies) gives the impression that her legs are longer, therefore giving the impression that her chest is higher off the ground.
> 
> ...


Haha no that makes sense. It's a genetics thing I guess. Just for conversations sake, for example, see this stalky lill bastard here? His front legs are MUCH wider from each other as opposed to Luna's. When Luna stands straight, her legs nearly touch each other they're so close. Not to a fault though as she is very coordinated and athletic. This other guy is much shorter also, legs shorter thus chest bows down lower to the ground as opposed to Luna who is taller, more narrow with longer legs. I'm assuming that this physical difference is due to bloodline/what the dog is bred with? These short, stalky american bullys seem like "pocket bullys" to me as opposed to the taller, almost (not as big) american bulldog type of builds? :doggy:

Is it that these shorter, stalkier american bullys are predominantly bred with more English Bulldog and the taller, longer and leaner bullys have more apbt/amstaff/mastiff/american bulldog bred into them?





*Bella*Blu* said:


> Happy birthday to Luna-Blue....sweet looking girl!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Bella Blu!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Like these guys....physical-wise, they are much taller and leaner with a higher center of gravity as opposed to the shorter English/stalky/XL/XXL-type bully I posted above. I know there are tons of different "types" or sub-cateogries of bullys etc. but predominantly I feel like American Bullys are either short and stalky thus more "bulldog-ish" or taller and leaner and more apbt/amstaff/american bulldog-ish. Does this make sense lol?


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

Luna looks almost identical to my Roxy aside from the tall front white stockings.

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

BBQ Pit said:


> Luna looks almost identical to my Roxy aside from the tall front white stockings.
> 
> Nice pics!!!


Thanks!:doggy: Post up a pic of Roxy! :roll:


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

They are under the "Roxy Girl" thread in this forum.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Haha no that makes sense. It's a genetics thing I guess. Just for conversations sake, for example, see this stalky lill bastard here? His front legs are MUCH wider from each other as opposed to Luna's. When Luna stands straight, her legs nearly touch each other they're so close. Not to a fault though as she is very coordinated and athletic. This other guy is much shorter also, legs shorter thus chest bows down lower to the ground as opposed to Luna who is taller, more narrow with longer legs. I'm assuming that this physical difference is due to bloodline/what the dog is bred with? These short, stalky american bullys seem like "pocket bullys" to me as opposed to the taller, almost (not as big) american bulldog type of builds? :doggy:
> 
> Is it that these shorter, stalkier american bullys are predominantly bred with more English Bulldog and the taller, longer and leaner bullys have more apbt/amstaff/mastiff/american bulldog bred into them?


Yep, you're right. That's pretty much what happens when you get folks constantly breeding with the mind set "the bullier the better".. breeding specifically for large chests/bowed fronts.

As for the mixing of breeds thing, I can't say _for sure_, since the breeders doing the mixing are unlikely to come out and fully admit that they're mixing and what breeds they're using. But, I've seen plenty dogs of the pocket variety that made me question if EB was used, and plenty dogs of the XL variety that made me question if mastiff was used. Again, I can't say for sure, but I think it's likely.



Luna-Blue said:


> Like these guys....physical-wise, they are much taller and leaner with a higher center of gravity as opposed to the shorter English/stalky/XL/XXL-type bully I posted above. I know there are tons of different "types" or sub-cateogries of bullys etc. but predominantly I feel like American Bullys are either short and stalky thus more "bulldog-ish" or taller and leaner and more apbt/amstaff/american bulldog-ish. Does this make sense lol?


It makes sense. I get what you're saying.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Pink said:


> Yep, you're right. That's pretty much what happens when you get folks constantly breeding with the mind set "the bullier the better".. breeding specifically for large chests/bowed fronts.
> 
> As for the mixing of breeds thing, I can't say _for sure_, since the breeders doing the mixing are unlikely to come out and fully admit that they're mixing and what breeds they're using. But, I've seen plenty dogs of the pocket variety that made me question if EB was used, and plenty dogs of the XL variety that made me question if mastiff was used. Again, I can't say for sure, but I think it's likely.
> 
> It makes sense. I get what you're saying.


:cheers:

Ps. I think we are all due for an update photo thread on Torquey boy :roll:


----------

